# Clé WPA / compatibilité



## Observer (27 Mai 2007)

Bonjour &#224; toutes et tous,

J'ai un PC avec une FREEBOX (derni&#232;re version v5 HD), bref, reli&#233; en WIFI &#224; un I BOOK G4 , TIGER OS X 10.4 (mises &#224; jour effectu&#233;es).

Si ma Freebox propose les cl&#233;s de cryptage suivantes :

# WEP 
# WPA (TKIP) 
# WPA (AES/CCMP) 
# WPA (TKIP + AES)

L'I BOOK h&#233;l&#224;s, propose, lui, ces derni&#232;res qui sont diff&#233;rentes pour la plupart:

WEP (plusieurs type 128 ...)
WPA Personnel
WPA Entreprise 
WPA2 Personnel 
WPA2 Entreprise .

J'acc&#232;de au r&#233;seau WIFI de ma freebox via airport quand il y a un cl&#233; *WEP* *impeccable* , sauf que le WEP est bien faible en s&#233;curit&#233;. 

*Probl&#232;me quand je souhaite le WPA, *impossible d'acc&#233;der au r&#233;seau avec airport du mac quand je mets une cl&#233; WPA de la Freebox WIFI , tel que WPA TKIP (je les ai toutes essay&#233;es). Il n'arrive pas &#224; d&#233;chiffrer le WPA TKIP par exemple (j'ai r&#233;duit le nombre de caract&#232;res , idem). 

*Merci de m'aider: *les cl&#233;s WPA du MAC ne sont pas compatibles avec les cl&#233;s WPA de la Freebox ? Y a t il une compatibilit&#233; possible (comment) ?


----------



## guytantakul (27 Mai 2007)

Bienvenue !
Pas la peine de recréer un fil, on peut éditer un message déjà posté.
Bon, maintenant :

Une petite recherche avec "WPA" et "freebox" dans le forum !


----------



## Original-VLM (28 Mai 2007)

WPA (TKIP + AES) sur ta Freebox  = WPA Personnel sous Mac OS

Enjoy


----------

